

Bye bye Pocketpedia (another casualty of Amazon's change in TOS) - bensummers
http://bruji.com/articles/2009/07/17/bye-bye-pocketpedia/

======
paulgb
This is a shame for Bruji. That said, the clause prohibiting mobile apps did
indeed exist when they launched last June. I remember seeing it in there in
the early months of 2008, when I was looking into it.

I hate to say it, but it's hard to feel sorry for a company that charges money
for a product which violates another company's TOS. Especially when they blame
it on the other company when they get called out on it. They claim to have not
known, but even a skim though the TOS should have made it clear that mobile
apps are not allowed without explicit permission.

~~~
Bruji
If it existed that early we did miss it, especially on the syncing data to a
mobile device clause. It would be nice to know the different changes, if
anybody knows a place that has a history of the changes that would be
interesting to see.

------
ujjwalg
I have a general question about this.

Say, a company releases an API which is used by a lot of other developers to
make third party apps based on a TOS. An year down the line, the company
decides to change the TOS such that all the apps become illegal, is their a
legal recourse for the third party developers which can help them to be still
able to sell their apps, of course legally?

~~~
enomar
There might be if most TOS didn't say, _"we reserve the right to change these
terms at any point in time, yada, yada, yada..."_

------
bensummers
See also : [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-
mobile-a...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/amazon-killing-mobile-apps-
that-use-its-data/)

(excuse TechCrunch link)

